# kristallklarer Miniteich



## Dawn (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo miteinander!
Mein kleiner Teich ist nun in der 3. Woche. Nach anfänglicher Fadenalgen"problematik" (sie haben mich nicht wirklich gestört), sind nun seit 2 Tagen alle Wurzeln der Schwimmpflanzen absolut (soweit das Auge reicht) blitzeblank. Ja, und ich seh die ersten Mangelerscheinungen: die Wasserhyazinthenableger haben Gelb-grün gestreifte Blätter, die Sumpfcalla bekommt auch gelb gestreifte Blätter, der __ Wassersalat ist nie wirklich grün gewesen.
2 Fragen dazu:
Was ist nun mit den Eiern, die meine lieben Azurjungfern in dieses Gewusel Fadenalgen/Schwimmpflanzen gelegt hatte?
Andererseits: wie kann ich nun diese Mangelerscheinung meiner Pflanzen beheben? Pflanzenmenge reduzieren mag ich eigentlich nicht? Oder Düngekegel zu den einzelnen Pflanzen dazustecken (nicht bei allen gleichzeitig, mal ausprobieren, wie der Effekt auf das ganze Becken ist, wenn ich mal 3-5 Pflanzen damit "beglücke", mag ja nicht gleich den gegenteiligen Effekt haben)? Wäre das ok?

Ja, und (so gaaaaaaanz nebenbei  angemerkt) ein Geständnis: entgegen allen Vorsätzen hab ich aus nachbarschaftlicher Nächstenliebe (die Wahrheit ist: Männe hat Panik geschoben  ) was gegen die inzwischen fast oberflächendeckende Stechmückennachkommenschaft tun müssen (wir haben Dank des feuchten Wetters der letzten Wochen eine enorme Plage), noch mangels natürlicher Feinde wie __ Molche, Quappis oder Libellenlarven) und habe *netschimpfenbitte* in meiner Not 5 Moderlieserln reingesetzt. Gleich vorweg: die kommen im Winter entweder zu Freunden in einen tieferen Teich oder hier in ein passendes AQ im Keller, wos auch ein bissl kühler ist. Denen droht also vom zu wenig tiefen Becken keine Gefahr!
Um Stechmücken brauchen wir uns allerdings auch keine Sorgen mehr machen, die sind mittlerweilen heftig reduziert.
Und ein Moderliesus scheint in Brutstimmung zu sein, das eine Seerosenblatt tanzt sehr verdächtig......

Nur kurz die Info, welche Pflanzen ich habe:
__ Iris ensata (kaempferi) Variegata, Iris pseudacorus, Typha minima, Sumpfvergissmeinnicht, __ Calla palustris, Caltha palustris, Juncus ensifolius, Zwegkalmus, __ Pfennigkraut, Tannenwedel, Pontederia cordata, Hottonia palustris, Nymphaea tetragona,  Nymphea __ Helvola, Wassersalat, Schwimmfarn, Wasserlinse (so gut wie weg), Wasserhyazinthe, __ Hornblatt.

Und nun??


----------



## niri (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: kristallklarer Miniteich*

Hi Irene,

an deiner Stelle würde ich mir keine großen Sorgen um die Mangelerscheinungen der Pflanzen machen . Auf den Bildern sehen deine Pflanzen alle noch recht gut aus. Dass manche Blätter gelblich werden nach dem Pflanzen, ist normal. Die Pflanzen müssen sich ersteinmal umstellen. Ich würde zur Zeit noch nicht düngen, lediglich der Pontederia cordata könntest du eine kleine Düngergabe (z:B. etwas Langzeitdünger in eine Lehm-/Tonkugel eingeschlagen) gönnen. Die Schwimmpflanzen würde ich im Moment auch nicht ausdünnen, es regelt sich alles von selbst: werden die Nährstoffe weniger, vermehren sich die Pflanzen nicht so schnell.

LG
Ina


----------



## Dawn (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: kristallklarer Miniteich*



niri schrieb:


> Hi Irene,
> 
> an deiner Stelle würde ich mir keine großen Sorgen um die Mangelerscheinungen der Pflanzen machen . Auf den Bildern sehen deine Pflanzen alle noch recht gut aus. Dass manche Blätter gelblich werden nach dem Pflanzen, ist normal. Die Pflanzen müssen sich ersteinmal umstellen. Ich würde zur Zeit noch nicht düngen, lediglich der Pontederia cordata könntest du eine kleine Düngergabe (z:B. etwas Langzeitdünger in eine Lehm-/Tonkugel eingeschlagen) gönnen. Die Schwimmpflanzen würde ich im Moment auch nicht ausdünnen, es regelt sich alles von selbst: werden die Nährstoffe weniger, vermehren sich die Pflanzen nicht so schnell.
> 
> ...


Danke, Ina! Dann lass ichs dzt. mal so und beobachte halt weiter.

Nein, die Schwimmpflanzen sind dzt. sehr wichtig für den Teich, als Bedeckung der Oberfläche, weil er durch das unfertige Umfeld noch zu sehr sonnig liegt (wenn sie scheint) und sich sonst zu stark erwärmt, die bleiben sicher, die jetzt wegzugeben stand nie zur Diskussion! Im Herbst sind sie sowieso weg, weil nicht winterhart.
Und der Dünger kann tatsächlich durch diesen Ton/Lehm diffundieren? Das geht wirklich  ?


----------



## niri (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: kristallklarer Miniteich*



Dawn schrieb:


> Und der Dünger kann tatsächlich durch diesen Ton/Lehm diffundieren? Das geht wirklich  ?



Ja, das geht wirklich . Habe ich selbst ausprobiert. Ich gebe meinen Pflanzen diesen Langzeitdünger nur in Tonkugeln "verpackt". Ohne entweicht er sofort ins Wasser. Die Langzeitwirkung gibt es nur, wenn man den bei Landpflanzen verwendet , aber auch in "Tonverpackung" entweicht der Dünger, nur nicht so schnell (Beispiel aus meiner Praxis: Pflanzen in einem kleinen Wasserkübel in einem Extratopf, Pflanzsubstrat - Seramis, ungedüngt, als Nährstoffquelle - etwas Langzeitdünger in einer Tonkugel. Ergebnis - Wasser im Kübel nach kurzer Zeit total grün: Nährstoffüberschuss ). Stehen die Pflanzen in etwas dichterem Substrat (Lehm, Sand),entweicht der Dünger aus der Tonkugel  viel  langsamer, und die Pflanzen freuen sich. Auserdem können die Wurzeln auch die Kugel durchdringen. 

Neuerdings gibt es bei uns Düngetabletten für Teichpflanzen, die sind sehr gut, habe ich auch schon ausprobiert. Das Trägermaterial scheint auch Ton zu sein.

LG
Ina


----------



## Dawn (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: kristallklarer Miniteich*

Super, dank dir für deine Infos!
Werd auf jeden Fall mal die Augen offenhalten, wenn ich kommendes WE durch die Baumärkte ziehe (wir brauchen Steinplatten für die Umrandung des Teichs), werd meinen beiden Seerosen eine Tablette oder einen Kegel stecken, muss jetzt nur noch herausfinden, wo ich Ton/Lehm herbekomme. Ob es reicht, Lehm aus einer nahen ehemaligen Lehmgrube zu holen??
(Edit) Mir fällt grad ein: Meine Pflanzen stehen allesamt in Spielsand, also einem Lehm-Sand-Gemisch. würde das evtl. auch reichen, dass nicht gleich alles ausgeschwemmt wird?  Das wär dann natürlich noch einfacher


----------



## niri (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: kristallklarer Miniteich*



Dawn schrieb:


> (Edit) Mir fällt grad ein: Meine Pflanzen stehen allesamt in Spielsand, also einem Lehm-Sand-Gemisch. würde das evtl. auch reichen, dass nicht gleich alles ausgeschwemmt wird?  Das wär dann natürlich noch einfacher



Hallo Irene,

da ich keinen Spielsand verwende, habe ich da keine Erfahrungswerte. Ich mische immer selbst lehmigen Boden aus der Umgebung mit Mauersand aus dem Baumarkt. Ich nehme mehr Lehm als im Speilsand sein dürfte. Und trotzdem "verpacke" ich die Düngergaben (ausser der o.g. Düngetabletten) in Ton. Habe einfach bessere Erfahrungen (gezielte Düngung, Algenvermeidung) damit gemacht. Lehm aus der nahe gelegenen Grube ist auch gut. Probier es einfach aus. Ohne Lehmhülle würde ich die Düngerkegel gaaaanz tief in das Substrat stecken .  Ach ja, noch vergessen: Softton gibt es im Bastlerbedarf, hält gut verschlossen jahrelang.

LG
Ina


----------



## Dawn (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: kristallklarer Miniteich*



niri schrieb:


> Hallo Irene,
> 
> da ich keinen Spielsand verwende, habe ich da keine Erfahrungswerte. Ich mische immer selbst lehmigen Boden aus der Umgebung mit Mauersand aus dem Baumarkt. Ich nehme mehr Lehm als im Speilsand sein dürfte. Und trotzdem "verpacke" ich die Düngergaben (ausser der o.g. Düngetabletten) in Ton. Habe einfach bessere Erfahrungen (gezielte Düngung, Algenvermeidung) damit gemacht. Lehm aus der nahe gelegenen Grube ist auch gut. Probier es einfach aus. Ohne Lehmhülle würde ich die Düngerkegel gaaaanz tief in das Substrat stecken .  Ach ja, noch vergessen: Softton gibt es im Bastlerbedarf, hält gut verschlossen jahrelang.
> 
> ...


Danke!
Super, genau den Tipp brauchte ich jetzt: Softton! Werd ich gleich morgen besorgen, komm an einem Bastelgeschäft vorbei! Sowas kann man immer brauchen, ja! Und jetzt erst recht 
Muss nicht unbedingt mein dzt. nährstoffarmes Wasser durch Leichtsinnigkeit gefährden!
Stimmt, Spielsand hat grad soviel Lehm, dass der Sand für Kinderhände formbar wird - solang er feucht ist  , dann rieselt er wieder.
Ja, tief ins Substrat stecken ist selbstredend! Wird ja hier im Forum an vielen Stellen angeraten.

Nochmals herzlichsten Dank an dich!


----------

